# steel moots



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

Anybody have one...mine was stolen 2 years ago.....still heartbroken......sweet ride


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

They show up from time to time on Ebay.


----------



## gestell (Feb 5, 2005)

yeah...mine probably did,.....white with green fade..... I didn't watch it too closely...kinda gave up but extremely happy with my Colnago MXL


----------



## bushpig (Jun 24, 2006)

I just picked up a purple one with flowers. Sweet ride. From 85 I think. Serial number 526.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

There's one on eBay right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Moots-compact-r...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

